# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  why cant i post?

## hwkrunner

whenever i try to post it gets flagged as spam??

----------


## TheTaxMan

Maybe your posting urls? Or bad language or something on those lines?

I remember my first post had to be well written with no links or urls or certain names, it gets better after a while lol

You managed to post here so its clearly letting you

----------


## krugerr

> You managed to post here so its clearly letting you


This is the subforum for messaging errors, so there are less restrictions here.
I suspect the OP needs to be authorised/Activated by Admin.

----------


## *Admin*

He has no restrictions... However... if you are trying to posts links or things against the rules it will flag you... send to moderation etc...


What are you trying to post? can you post it here and let us see what happens..

----------

